# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Samsung Gear S, smartwatch, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home pages:

samsung.com/global/galaxy/gear-s2

samsung.com/global/galaxy/gear-s3

Samsung Gear S on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S2 Smart Watch - rewiew

Published on Oct 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S2 3G review

Published on Mar 22, 2016




> Samsung has made a cellular-connected version of its Gear S2 smartwatch that lets you do a handful of things without being connected to a smartphone. It’s not perfect, but it gives us a glimpse into the future of wearables.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3 is a super-big superwatch

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> New features and new designs...did we mention it's big?

----------


## Airicist

Samsung’s Gear S3 watch first look

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Samsung’s Gear S3 takes everything that’s good about the Gear S2 and adds even more to it. The S3 is bigger, with built-in GPS and an option for LTE, and comes in two designs, the Classic and the Frontier. Here’s our first look at both of them.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung S3 hands on

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Samsung celebrated this year’s IFA by unveiling the latest addition to its smartwatch line. The Gear S3 is larger than its predecessor, with a 46mm in diameter. It comes in two varieties, Classic and the ruggedized Frontier, both crafted by Swiss watch designer Yvan Arpa.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3: hands on

Published on Aug 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3 Hands On + Liquid Test

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Had the chance to be first to check out the new Samsung Gear S3. The Gear S3 will come in two variants - the Frontier and the Classic. The S3 is now larger making it a better fit for my wrist. The styling on the Frontier is more rugged featuring a rubberized strap where the Classic is more refined with leather strap.
> 
> *Sponsored by Samsung
> 
> From the manufacturer -
> 
> The Gear S3 has the aesthetics of a truly premium watch with advanced features built right into the watch design. That's why it's so easy and effortless to use the Gear S3. It's also built for you to go days without needing your phone or to recharge. You get to feel free with the Gear S3.
> 
> The Gear S3 looks and feels like a real watch, but does more than a regular watch and without requiring any extra effort on your part. The features that already exist on a watch, the bezel, the crown and the crystal, can be turned, pressed or tapped for convenience, fun and pure freedom from your phone.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3: CNET Editors react

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Samsung's enormous new watch packs plenty of new features, but can it possibly make smartwatches a mainstream success? CNET Senior Editors Luke Westaway and Andrew Hoyle offer their first impressions at IFA 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3 unboxing and first impressions

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> Samsung Gear S3 Unboxing: Toddy unboxes Samsung's newest wearable, the Gear S3 Frontier, which boasts a larger screen and bigger battery than its predecessor's along with a ruggedised design.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3 review: The best smartwatch of 2016 (for Android)

Published on Dec 2, 2016




> Samsung Gear S3 review: When it comes to making smartwatches Samsung is arguably one of the most well-versed companies in the field and its latest creation, the Gear S3, puts all of that expertise into practice for 2016.


"Samsung Gear S3 Review: In Depth"

by Alex Todd
November 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier: review

Published on Dec 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier Review: The smartwatch final frontier!

Published on Dec 30, 2016




> Juan's on a quest to replace his beloved Pebble smartwatch. The most recommended replacement in our comments? The Gear S3 Frontier. After spending some time with it, is his quest over? Let's take a look!

----------


## Airicist

Product Review: Samsung Gear S3 Smartwatch

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> The Gear S3 is beautiful. Its stainless-steel case and serrated bezel make it look like a high-end timepiece. 
> 
> The screen is bright, the colors are vivid, and the display is crisp and clear.

----------

